# Introduce me



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm new to the site and just trying to get to know everyone so I can follow the stories and jokes amongst each other.So far I've got Chris Hustad is the Webmaster.Deltaboy,that was an awsome photo you posted with the northern eating the other northern.
4CurlRedLeg,
My cousin is a waterfowl biologist in IL and I showed him the picture of the cross duck and he says definately Mallard/Widgeon.
Pork Chop,
Has a daughter that is not well or passed?If so my thoughts and prayers for you sir....
And I take it Ranger is a lady?
am I on track so far? :-?


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Yea you sound like you did some research, Porkchop I did not hear, but would be sorry to hear of your daughter. This is an all around good site for everything but shopping and fashion. Everyone here is pretty mature and very ethical. And if you are not ethical you will be set straight pretty quick. Welcome my man....


----------



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

his post under "what are you thankful for" is what gave me that impression.....anyway just trying to get to know everyone.
everybody else feel free to bring me up to speed if you would,I got a feeling I'm going to be here a while.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

CAN'T OPEN THAT RANGER!?


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

huh? :huh:


----------



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

AM I SUPPOSED TO BE ABLE TO DOUBLE CLICK WHERE THE RED X IS AND OPEN THAT OR SOMETHING?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Well, i think your virus prtection is blocking it or something, you aren't suppose to open it. And welcome to the site, its a great site :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Welcome and enjoy many hours of surfing NodakOutdoors.com!

The site is growing everyday and it's great to get some "new" people involved...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

:welcome: Make yourself at home.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Hi DRYLOK I like your approach. Welcome


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Your in!! :welcome:


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Wherein were all manner of fourfooted beasts of the earth, and wild beasts, and creeping things, and fowls of the air. 10:12


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome

Make yourself at home, Teach us some stuff learn some stuff from us and enjoy your stay!!!

Bob


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Howdy Drylok. I've lurked around here for quite some time, but recently decided to become more active. IMO, this is the best run hunting website/forum on the net...


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Welcome, Have fun!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

:welcome:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Welcome Drylok. I agree about this site... Best on the net :beer:

Gunny


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

It shows up on my computer, my laptop, and the computers at my school.

It's a picture of Michelle Tanner from Full House with a thumbs up saying, "You got it, DUDE!"

Referring to "is Ranger a lady?"


----------



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

Wow,thanks all!
So what are your season dates for '05 as far as waterfowl?
Do you guys have seasons for fish as well like walleye,the way Minnesota does?
Here in IL we are at the half way point in our duck season and our goose season runs through Jan 31. So we're really just getting started.I personally have hunted 4 days and been in on 19 ducks and 4 geese.We've got some weather rolling through right now with our first snow fall of the year so we're expecting to have a good hunt tomorrow. :sniper:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

DRYLOK

Your a quick learner !!! :welcome:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Drylock,
Welcome to the site. Nice moniker btw, drylocks are my favorite steel shot load (if there ever could be such a thing).


----------



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

PRETTY MUCH ALL I'VE SHOT IN MY 11 YEARS THUS FAR.....


----------

